# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  Πλοία Ναρκοπολέμου (Nαρκόθετιδες, Nαρκαλιευτικά, Nαρκοθηρευτικά)

## Express Pigasos

Οπως γινεται καθε χρονο η Δ.ΝΑΡ. εστειλε 2 μοναδες του στολου της (παλιοτερα 3) για τον εορτασμο των Θεοφανειων στο λιμανι του Πειραια.Ενα απο τα 2 ναρκοθηρευτικα που ηρθαν εφετος ηταν το ΕΥΡΩΠΗ . Το αλλο ηταν το ΚΑΛΥΨΩ.
Στο παρακατω βιντεο μπορειτε να δειτε την αναχωρηση του πρωτου

----------


## leo85

Το Ευρώπη και το Καλυψώ το Σάββατο το μεσημέρι στον Πειραιά για τον αγιασμό τον υδάτων.

ΚΑΛΥΨΩ-ΕΥΡΩΠΗ 5-01-2013.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Μετα το N/ΘΗ Ευρωπη που ειδατε στο προηγουμενο βιντεο,με διαφορα περιπου 30 λεπτων εφυγε και το ναρκοθηρευτικο Καλυψω.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οπως γινεται καθε χρονο η Δ.ΝΑΡ. εστειλε 2 μοναδες του στολου της (παλιοτερα 3) για τον εορτασμο των Θεοφανειων στο λιμανι του Πειραια.Ενα απο τα 2 ναρκοθηρευτικα που ηρθαν εφετος ηταν το ΕΥΡΩΠΗ . Το αλλο ηταν το ΚΑΛΥΨΩ.
> Στο παρακατω βιντεο μπορειτε να δειτε την αναχωρηση του πρωτου


Mέχρι πέρσι στέλνανε 3. Τρεις λόγους μπορώ να υποθέσω γιατί φέτος 2:
Ι.  Επειδή τα Ν/ΘΗ είναι μακρύτερα από τα Ν/Α το "Π" γίνεται μεγαλύτερο.
ΙΙ. Διαθεσιμότητα, από  4 καραβάκια δύσκολο να βρίσκονται 3 γιά αυτή την τελετή.
ΙΙΙ.Γιά οικονομία.
Να πάρουμε τα 3 τελευταία Osprey από τις ΗΠΑ τώρα που "ξανακινούνται" τα εξοπλιστικά προγράμματα.

----------


## x4r7s

Νομίζω ότι τα περσινά 3 που είχαν έρθει τ. ΑΛΚΙΩΝ παροπλίστηκαν μέσα στο 2012 όπως μπορεί κανείς να διαπιστώσει στην ιστοσελίδα του ΠΝ εδώ: http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/index.php...id=304&lang=el

Επίσης δεν γνωρίζω κατά πόσο υφίσταται πλέον κίνδυνος ναρκοπολέμου. Κάποιος σχετικός θα μπορούσε να μας διαφωτίσει σε αυτό το θέμα;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Νομίζω ότι τα περσινά 3 που είχαν έρθει τ. ΑΛΚΙΩΝ παροπλίστηκαν μέσα στο 2012 όπως μπορεί κανείς να διαπιστώσει στην ιστοσελίδα του ΠΝ εδώ: http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/index.php...id=304&lang=el
> 
> Επίσης δεν γνωρίζω κατά πόσο υφίσταται πλέον κίνδυνος ναρκοπολέμου. Κάποιος σχετικός θα μπορούσε να μας διαφωτίσει σε αυτό το θέμα;


Φίλε μου πέρσι ήλθαν γιά πρώτη φορά Ν/ΘΗ αφού ήδη τα 3 τελευταία Ν/Α ήταν προς παροπλισμό.
Έχεις την εντύπωση ότι μιά απειλή πολέμου στη θάλασσα-διότι δυστυχώς δεν συνορεύουμε με την Ελβετία κ το Λουξεμβούργο αλλά με την Τουρκία-μπορεί να είναι αλά καρτ; Είναι δυνατόν ένα αξιοπρεπές ΠΝ να μην έχει πλοία ναρκοπολέμου; Συν τοις άλλοις θέλουμε ΑΟΖ αλλά πρέπει να είμαστε κ ικανοί να την υπερασπίσουμε
Και επειδή τα 4 είναι λίγα,ευτυχώς πριν λίγες ημέρες είπαν γιά προμήθεια 3 μεταχειρισμένων βέβαια Ν/ΘΗ αφού το κόστος ενός νεότευκτου ξεπερνά αυτό μιάς Φ/Γ. Το ότι οι Τούρκοι παρέλαβαν 6 καινούργια είναι άλλο θέμα.

----------


## x4r7s

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ για την άμεση απάντησή σου. Φυσικά και χρειαζόμαστε έναν ισχυρό στόλο, απλά δεν γνώριζα αν η απειλή από νάρκες είναι υπαρκτή, καθώς απ' ότι βλέπω στην ιστοσελίδα του ΠΝ οι τελευταίες ναρκοθέτιδες παροπλίστηκαν  το 2002. Άρα στερούμαστε της δυνατότητας να χρησιμοποιήσουμε νάρκες; Επίσης θεωρώ ότι αν υπάρξει ένοπλη σύρραξη μεταξύ Ελλάδος - Τουρκίας θα είναι πολύ σύντομη και πιστεύω ότι η πόντιση ναρκών δεν θα είναι κάτι που θα επιχειρήσει η άλλη πλευρά. Θα κριθεί πιστεύω στα πλοία πρώτης γραμμής και στην αεροπορική υποστήριξη.  :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ για την άμεση απάντησή σου. Φυσικά και χρειαζόμαστε έναν ισχυρό στόλο, απλά δεν γνώριζα αν η απειλή από νάρκες είναι υπαρκτή, καθώς απ' ότι βλέπω στην ιστοσελίδα του ΠΝ οι τελευταίες ναρκοθέτιδες παροπλίστηκαν το 2002. Άρα στερούμαστε της δυνατότητας να χρησιμοποιήσουμε νάρκες; Επίσης θεωρώ ότι αν υπάρξει ένοπλη σύρραξη μεταξύ Ελλάδος - Τουρκίας θα είναι πολύ σύντομη και πιστεύω ότι η πόντιση ναρκών δεν θα είναι κάτι που θα επιχειρήσει η άλλη πλευρά. Θα κριθεί πιστεύω στα πλοία πρώτης γραμμής και στην αεροπορική υποστήριξη.


Δεν ανέφερα κ τις διεθνείς υποχρεώσεις της χώρας μας αλλά η απειλή από τους απέναντι είναι υπαρκτή. Νάρκες ποντίζονται από αεροσκάφη,πολεμικά πλοία κ υποβρύχια όπως επίσης κ από επίτακτα εμπορικά πολύ πιό γρήγορα από τις Ν/Θ τύπου ΑΚΤΙΟΝ οι οποίες ουσιαστικά ήταν άχρηστες κ απασχολούντο να κάνουν υποτυπωδώς κανένα "ξιφία". Σε περίπτωση σύρραξης δεν ξέρουμε πως θα αντιδράσει ο αντίπαλος. ¶λλωστε αυτοί έχουν ένα σωρό πλοία ναρκοπολέμου κ εμείς μόλις κ μετά βίας προσπαθούμε να έχουμε τον ελάχιστο αριθμό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε x4r7s θα πρέπει να συμπληρώσω ότι η άλλη πλευρά που δεν έχει δημογραφικό πρόβλημα μπορεί  να διατηρεί στην ενέργεια κ παλαιά πλοία που εμείς έχουμε παροπλίσει προ πολλού πχ Α/Γ κλάσης Terrebonne Parish. Kαι εμείς κάποτε είχαμε 20 Ν/Α  (1964) ή πιό πρόσφατα κάπου στο 1990  17 Α/Τ με τα πολυάριθμα πληρώματα συν 2 Φ/Γ. Δλδ δεν είναι μόνο η κρίση.

----------


## x4r7s

Σ΄ ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ για τις πολύ χρήσιμες και ουσιαστικές για έναν αρχάριο όπως εγώ πληροφορίες σου. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι τα πράγματα θα βελτιωθούν κάποια στιγμή, αν αυτό γίνει ποτέ δυνατόν!! :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

NΘΗ ΕΡΑΤΩ.jpg Πηγή: από το Facebook

Tο ΠΝ κάπως καθυστερημένα απέκτησε ναρκοθηρευτικά,παίρνωντας από τους Ιταλούς δύο παλαιά Castagno που δεν ήταν τίποτε άλλο παρά τροποποιημένα Ν/Α κλάσης Αdjutant. 
Eδώ το Ν/ΘΗ ΕΡΑΤΩ Μ60.

----------


## MIOU

> NΘΗ ΕΡΑΤΩ.jpg Πηγή: από το Facebook
> 
> Tο ΠΝ κάπως καθυστερημένα απέκτησε ναρκοθηρευτικά,παίρνωντας από τους Ιταλούς δύο παλαιά Castagno που δεν ήταν τίποτε άλλο παρά τροποποιημένα Ν/Α κλάσης Αdjutant. 
> Eδώ το Ν/ΘΗ ΕΡΑΤΩ Μ60.


Κληρούχα καλησπέρα απλά να συμπληρώσω για τα Ν/ΘΗ οτι το άλλο ήταν το Ν/ΘΗ ΕΥΝΙΚΗ Μ 61 και ελιμενίζονταν και τα δύο μαζί για όσους γνωρίζουν στο Ναύσταθμο στην Κ5.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=MIOU;528414]Κληρούχα καλησπέρα απλά να συμπληρώσω για τα Ν/ΘΗ οτι το άλλο ήταν το Ν/ΘΗ ΕΥΝΙΚΗ Μ 61 και ελιμενίζονταν και τα δύο μαζί για όσους γνωρίζουν στο Ναύσταθμο στην Κ5.[/QUOTE 
Καλησπέρα φίλε, ευχαριστώ που το ανέφερες.Αποφεύγω να γράφω πολλά διότι δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει εδώ κ πολύ ενδιαφέρον γιά ΠΝ :Apologetic: . Δεν πειράζει όμως,λίγοι κ εκλεκτοί! :Pride: 

ΥΓ: Εγώ 81Δ,εσύ;

----------


## MIOU

[QUOTE=ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ;528599]


> Κληρούχα καλησπέρα απλά να συμπληρώσω για τα Ν/ΘΗ οτι το άλλο ήταν το Ν/ΘΗ ΕΥΝΙΚΗ Μ 61 και ελιμενίζονταν και τα δύο μαζί για όσους γνωρίζουν στο Ναύσταθμο στην Κ5.[/QUOTE 
> Καλησπέρα φίλε, ευχαριστώ που το ανέφερες.Αποφεύγω να γράφω πολλά διότι δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει εδώ κ πολύ ενδιαφέρον γιά ΠΝ. Δεν πειράζει όμως,λίγοι κ εκλεκτοί!
> 
> ΥΓ: Εγώ 81Δ,εσύ;


94 Β!!!! Ν/Θ ΑΜΒΡΑΚΙΑ!!!!

----------


## sv1xv

Σύμφωνα με σημερινή ανακοίνωση του Π.Ν., το Ν/ΘΗ ΕΥΡΩΠΗ απέπλευσε από το Ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας και πλέει προς το Κάλιαρι, προκειμένου να ενταχθεί  στη Μόνιμη Αντιναρκική Δύναμη του ΝΑΤΟ, SNMCMG2 (Standing NATO Mine Counter Measures Group 2).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

¶ντε να συμμετέχουμε σε καμιά Δύναμη πάλι γιατί η παρουσία κ οι εμπειρίες μετράνε.

----------


## sv1xv

Ειδικά οι εμπειρίες και κυρίως ότι σφίγγουν οι κώλοι των πληρωμάτων. Αναγκάζονται να λειτουργήσουν όπως πρέπει για να δείξουν καλή εικόνα στους ξένους. Τα οφέλη είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερα από τα χρήματα που δίνονται για πετρέλαιο και ανταλλακτικά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mεγάλη ζημιά είχε γίνει είναι τότε που ήμασταν έξω από το στρατιωτικό σκέλος του ΝΑΤΟ κ επειδή μιλάμε γιά ΠΝ, περιμέναμε καμιά "Νηρηίς" (την διοργανώνoυμε εμείς) γιά να ασκηθούμε με άλλους νατοϊκούς.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το ναρκοθηρευτικό _ΕΥΝΙΚΗ Μ-61_, διερχόμενο των στενών Περάματος - Σαλαμίνας, το περασμένο Σάββατο 18 Ιουλίου.

IMG_0457.jpg__IMG_0460.jpg

Τα στοιχεία του :




> Το πλοίο αποτελεί το ένα από τα δύο Ναρκοθηρευτικά τύπου OSPREY που  παρέλαβε το Ελληνικό Ναυτικό από το Αμερικάνικο Ναυτικό και  ένα από τα  δώδεκα τύπου OSPREYπου κατείχε το Αμερικάνικο Ναυτικό. Κατασκευάστηκε  από τα ναυπηγεία της AVONDALEINDUSTRIESINC  στο NEWORLEANSLAαπό GRP.  Καθελκύστηκε τον Ιούνιο του 1993 και αποδόθηκε στην ενεργό δράση στις 4  Ιανουαρίου 1994. Παρελήφθη από το Αμερικάνικο Ναυτικό με το όνομα  MHCPELICANκαι χαρακτηριστικά Μ - 53.
> 
> Στις 7 Ιανουαρίου 2007 ξεκίνησε η παραλαβή του πλοίου από το  Ελληνικό πλήρωμα εν όρμω Ινγκλεσάιντ στο Τέξας. Την 16 Μαρτίου 2007  παρελήφθη από τον ΠΛΩΤΑΡΧΗ Ν. ΓΟΥΝΑΡΗ Π.Ν. και έλαβε το όνομα Ν/ΘΗ  ΕΥΝΙΚΗ (Μ–61). Μετά την παραλαβή το πλοίο παρέμεινε στον Ναύσταθμο του  INGLESIDE μέχρι τις 29  Ιουνίου οπότε και μεταφέρθηκε στο ναυπηγείο του  CORPUSCHRISTI. Την 21 Δεκεμβρίου 2007 το πλοίο φορτώθηκε στο  δεξαμενόπλοιο DOCKEXPRESS12 για την μεταφορά του στην Ελλάδα. Την 16  Ιανουαρίου 2008 το πλοίο αποδεξαμενίστηκε στο ΝΣ από το δεξαμενόπλοιο  που το μετέφερε. Από τότε υπάγεται στη Διοίκηση Ναρκοπολέμου (Δ/ΝΑΡ).
> 
> Το όνομα ΕΥΝΙΚΗ εμπνεύστηκε από την Ελληνική Μυθολογία. Η Ευνίκη  ήταν μία από τις πενήντα Νηηρίδες της αρχαίας Ελλάδας.  Ήταν η κόρη του  Νηρέα και της Ωκεανίδας. Οι Νηηρίδες ζούσαν στην θάλασσα. Κατά την  διάρκεια της ημέρας έπαιζαν με τα δελφίνια, κολυμπούσαν και φρόντιζαν  την ομορφιά τους. Επίσης είχαν την δύναμη να μετατρέπουν την κατάσταση  της θαλάσσης  από ηρεμία σε φουρτούνα. Γενικά οι Νηηρίδες μας  υπενθυμίζουν τα θετικά πράγματα που προσφέρει η  θάλασσα στην  ανθρωπότητα.


_Πηγή_ και περισσότερα στοιχεία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ευχαριστούμε γιά τις φωτό φίλε ΕV. Έλεγαν κάποτε ότι θα παίρναμε άλλα 3 Osprey από τις ΗΠΑ όμως δεν το βλέπω να γίνεται. :Apologetic:

----------


## manolis2

Τελειωσαν φιλε μου τα Osprey, τα 6 που εμειναν απουλητα (...) εκποιηθηκαν  για σκραπ αντι του ευτελους αντιτιμου των 120.000 δολλαριων για  όλα μαζι...  
http://gsaauctions.gov/gsaauctions/a...31QSCI14049001





> Ευχαριστούμε γιά τις φωτό φίλε ΕV. Έλεγαν κάποτε ότι θα παίρναμε άλλα 3 Osprey από τις ΗΠΑ όμως δεν το βλέπω να γίνεται.

----------


## manolis2

Δεν βρισκω υπαρχον θεμα για τη ναρκοθετιδα Ακτιον ΝΟ4 οποτε το βαζω εδω : Διαλυση του πλοιου στο Περαμα το Μαιο του 2013! 
http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/14/14301.htm

----------


## Ellinis

> Δεν βρισκω υπαρχον θεμα για τη ναρκοθετιδα Ακτιον ΝΟ4 οποτε το βαζω εδω : Διαλυση του πλοιου στο Περαμα το Μαιο του 2013! 
> http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/14/14301.htm


Ενδιαφέρον, νομίζω στην πρώτη φωτογραφία το αποβατικό που έχει μισοδιαλυθεί στα αριστερά είναι το ΜΗΛΟΣ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Νομίζω επειδή σαν τύπος πλοίου δεν έχει μέλλον στο ΠΝ,πρέπει να μετονομάσουμε το θέμα σε "Πλοια ναρκοπολέμου (ναρκοθέτιδες,ναρκαλιευτικά,ναρκοθηρευτικά)" κ να τα μαζέψουμε όλα εδώ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν βρισκω υπαρχον θεμα για τη ναρκοθετιδα Ακτιον ΝΟ4 οποτε το βαζω εδω : Διαλυση του πλοιου στο Περαμα το Μαιο του 2013! 
> http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/14/14301.htm


Φίλε Μανώλη έβγαλες λαγό :Tears Of Joy: ,απορώ πως δεν το είδε κανένα μέλος του φόρουμ στο Πέραμα.¨Ηταν εκείνες τις μέρες ετοιμοθάνατη η μάννα μου κ είχα κόψει τις βόλτες προς τα εκεί γιά πολύ καιρό αλλιώς δεν θα μου ξέφευγε.Να κ ένα μεγάλο από τα μικρά πολεμικό μας που δεν πηγε γιά σκραπ Τουρκία.

Αυτά τα πλοία απασχολήθηκαν σε ξιφίες με μόνο "προσόν" την πληθώρα Bofors κ Οerlikon που διέθεταν αφού από τα ηλεκτρονικά ήταν ανύπαρκτα κ από ταχύτητα σέρνονταν.
Είχαν πάρει κ οι γείτονες τέτοια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τελειωσαν φιλε μου τα Osprey, τα 6 που εμειναν απουλητα (...) εκποιηθηκαν  για σκραπ αντι του ευτελους αντιτιμου των 120.000 δολλαριων για  όλα μαζι...  
> http://gsaauctions.gov/gsaauctions/a...31QSCI14049001


Φαντάσου σε τι χάλι είμαστε που δεν μπορούσαμε να τα πάρουμε κ να τα δουλέψουμε,κρίμα :Apologetic: .
Απορώ που δεν υπήρξε ενδιαφέρον από άλλες χώρες,υποτίθεται ότι τρέχαμε να προλάβουμε το Ταϊβάν κ την Αίγυπτο.

----------


## manolis2

Το εχω κι'εγω απορια, αλλα το οτι δεν τα πηραν (πολλες) αλλες χωρες ,  μαλιστα ούτε αυτες που πηραν τα υπολοιπα 6, κατι σημαινει. Πρεπει να  ηταν κοστοβορα η ενεργοποιηση τους ενω και απο μια προχειρη ερευνα που  εκανα, διαβασα πολλα παραπονα απο τα (αμερικανικα) πληρωματα τους. Επισης περιεργο ειναι που δεν τα πηραν ουτε οι τουρκοι, οι οποιοι περαν των νεοτευκτων αγορασαν και παλαιοτερα γαλλικα μτχ. ναρκοθηρευτικα.
Ο  επομενος στοχος του ΠΝ μαλλον θα ειναι τα Lerici που αρχισαν να  βγαινουν εκτος υπηρεσιας στην Ιταλια και ισως αργοτερα τα Gaeta που ειναι  συνομηλικα των osprey και με μεγαλυτερες ομοιοτητες απο τα πρωτα. Εχουμε  ξαναπαρει Ιταλικα ναρκοθηρικα, τα 2 Castagno/Ευνικη.
Τον ...λαγο τον εβγαλε ο φιλος * George Haralampides* που προλαβε και φωτογραφισε τη ναρκοθετιδα, εγω απλα το ειδα μπροστα μου.




> Φαντάσου σε τι χάλι είμαστε που δεν μπορούσαμε να τα πάρουμε κ να τα δουλέψουμε,κρίμα.
> Απορώ που δεν υπήρξε ενδιαφέρον από άλλες χώρες,υποτίθεται ότι τρέχαμε να προλάβουμε το Ταϊβάν κ την Αίγυπτο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πρεπει να  ηταν κοστοβορα η ενεργοποιηση τους ενω και απο μια προχειρη ερευνα που  εκανα, διαβασα πολλα παραπονα απο τα (αμερικανικα) πληρωματα τους. Επισης περιεργο ειναι που δεν τα πηραν ουτε οι τουρκοι, οι οποιοι περαν των νεοτευκτων αγορασαν και παλαιοτερα γαλλικα μτχ. ναρκοθηρευτικα.
> Ο  επομενος στοχος του ΠΝ μαλλον θα ειναι τα Lerici που αρχισαν να  βγαινουν εκτος υπηρεσιας στην Ιταλια και ισως αργοτερα τα Gaeta που ειναι  συνομηλικα των osprey και με μεγαλυτερες ομοιοτητες απο τα πρωτα. Εχουμε  ξαναπαρει Ιταλικα ναρκοθηρικα, τα 2 Castagno/Ευνικη.


Κοστοβόρα πρέπει να ήταν η ενεργοποίηση τώρα που πέρασαν τα χρόνια.Τι είδους παράπονα διάβασες;Oι Τούρκοι πήραν τα Circe πιό παλιά το 98.
Σωστή η ιδέα γιά τα ιταλικά μόνο που δεν το βλέπω γιά το ορατό μέλλον.Είναι γνωστό ότι τα Οsprey βασίζονται στα Lerici. Castagno 'εχω ανεβάσει εδώ.

----------


## SteliosK

Ο τίτλος του θέματος άλλαξε σε  *Πλοία Ναρκοπολέμου* όπου θα περιλαμβάνονται Ναρκοθέτιδες, Ναρκαλιευτικά, Ναρκοθηρευτικά υπάρχοντα και μη.

----------


## manolis2

https://i0.wp.com/www.geetha.mil.gr/...large/0011.jpg 

Νομιζω ενα ...λαγουδακι ακομη: Ναρκαλιευτικο *τύπου MSC294* που  διατηρήθηκε σε υπηρεσία στο ΠΝ μέχρι το 2012 , πλαγιοδετημενο στη Σουδα. Η φωτο του ΓΕΝ, απο επισκεψη επισημων στο ΚΕΝΑΠ στις 27  Απριλίου 2015.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> https://i0.wp.com/www.geetha.mil.gr/...large/0011.jpg 
> 
> Νομιζω ενα ...λαγουδακι ακομη: Ναρκαλιευτικο *τύπου MSC294* που  διατηρήθηκε σε υπηρεσία στο ΠΝ μέχρι το 2012 , πλαγιοδετημενο στη Σουδα. Η φωτο του ΓΕΝ, απο επισκεψη επισημων στο ΚΕΝΑΠ στις 27  Απριλίου 2015.


Είναι το ΚΛΕΙΩ που χρησιμοποιείται στο ΚΕΝΑΠ μαζί με το ΑΡΗΣ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

SNMGM2 a.jpgSNMGM2 b.jpg 30-11-08

No1 Nαρκοθηρευτικά TCG EDINCIK M260,ITS MILAZZO M5552,ΝΘΗ ΚΑΛΛΙΣΤΩ Μ63.
No2 Nαρκοθηρευτικά FGS DILLINGEN M1065,ESPS TAMBRE M33, πλοίο ανεφοδιασμού FGS RHEIN A513.

----------


## manolis2

Φιλε Βικτωρ Χιωτη, δεν ειναι το Κλειω, το Αλκυων ειναι στο ΚΕΝΑΠ: 
https://i0.wp.com/www.ptisidiastima....size=768%2C576




> Είναι το ΚΛΕΙΩ που χρησιμοποιείται στο ΚΕΝΑΠ μαζί με το ΑΡΗΣ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φιλε Βικτωρ Χιωτη, δεν ειναι το Κλειω, το Αλκυων ειναι στο ΚΕΝΑΠ: 
> https://i0.wp.com/www.ptisidiastima....size=768%2C576


'Eχεις δίκιο φίλε Μανώλη.Εκτός που στην φωτό ξεκαθαρίζει ο πλευρικός αριθμός Μ211,βρίσκω στα κιτάπια μου το ΑΛΚΥΩΝ παροπλισμένο στον ΝΚ Αύγουστο 2015.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

Αφιερωμένο στο Βίκτωρα Χιώτη που έχω καταλάβει ότι έχει μια ιδιαίτερη αδυναμία στο ΠΝ  :Loyal:

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

...... :Suspicion:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eυχαριστώ φίλε,ήμουν κ εγώ στην Πάρο.Μπορεί να συναντηθήκαμε κ δεν το ξέραμε.
Πρόκειται γιά το ΝΘΗ ΚΑΛΛΙΣΤΩ τύπου Ηunt.
Παλιά στέλνανε φρεγάτα αλλά λόγω της κρίσης ένα καραβάκι σαν αυτό κ το οποίο μπορεί να ήταν από/προς περιπολία στο Ανατ.Αιγαίο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΝΘΗ ΚΑΛΛΙΣΤΩ  Πάρος.jpg

Να κ η δική μου στις 15/8/17.

----------


## Ellinis

> Δεν βρισκω υπαρχον θεμα για τη ναρκοθετιδα Ακτιον ΝΟ4 οποτε το βαζω εδω : Διαλυση του πλοιου στο Περαμα το Μαιο του 2013! 
> http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/14/14301.htm





> Ενδιαφέρον, νομίζω στην πρώτη φωτογραφία το αποβατικό που έχει μισοδιαλυθεί στα αριστερά είναι το ΜΗΛΟΣ.


Στις δυο παρακάτω φωτογραφίες βλέπουμε και από πρύμα το διαλυόμενο ΑΚΤΙΟΝ και κάτι τις από το ΜΗΛΟΣ.

ship-breaking-greco-7.jpg ship-breaking-greco-8.jpg
πηγή

----------


## manoubras 33

Φρεσκάρω το θέμα με Δυο φωτογραφίες του *Ν/ΘΗ ΕΥΝΙΚΗ* *Μ-61* πριν δυο μέρες στο λιμάνι της Σύρου.

DSCN0584.JPG DSCN0585.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φρεσκάρω το θέμα με Δυο φωτογραφίες του *Ν/ΘΗ ΕΥΝΙΚΗ* *Μ-61* πριν δυο μέρες στο λιμάνι της Σύρου.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 200546 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 200547


Ευχαριστούμε φίλε!

----------

